# Darn, don't you just hate it when this happens?



## WingsofFury (5 Feb 2011)

Thought I'd introduce some levity in light of recent events... 

I'm sure we've all been told, at some point and time, to "go" before we go somewhere..well, someone forgot - and someone had his tapes recording...

Viper Pilot Drops a Bomb!


----------



## karl28 (5 Feb 2011)

LOL that gives a hole new meaning of bad day in the office LOL :facepalm:


----------



## REDinstaller (5 Feb 2011)

Way too funny.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Feb 2011)

LOL I love that guys laugh


----------



## Sully (6 Feb 2011)

Classic!


----------

